#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-03-22
<leoquant> hier staat alles goed?
<leoquant> RawChid, ?
<RawChid> Kan ik praten?
<RawChid> Ja, het staat goed :)
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> DooitzedeJong, ?
<leoquant> nee, dan staat het prima zo...:)
<RawChid> Over een paar minuten begint hier de wiki  workshop
<leoquant> Cees, kan ook z'n zegje doen
<Cees> ja hoor
<leoquant> nice
<RawChid> Hm, ik verwacht nog een paar mensen (die op de lijst staan)
<leoquant> ik denk dat "we" kunnen beginnen? ik had ook nog wat mensen verwacht. vreemd
<RawChid> Is goed laten we dan maar beginnen.
<RawChid> Welkom allemaal bij de workshop Werken met de Wiki.
<RawChid> Deze workshop wordt gegeven in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas en vragen kunnen gesteld worden in #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.
<RawChid> Het eerste gedeelte zal ik vooral vertellen over wiki's. En bij het tweede gedeelte gaan we zelf aan de slag.
<RawChid> = Wat is wiki =
<RawChid> Een wiki is een website van verschillende gekoppelde pagina's welke door iedereen aangepast en aangemaakt kunnen worden.
<RawChid> De ontwikkelaar van de eerste wiki-software beschreef het als "de eenvoudigste online database die mogelijk zou kunnen werken".
<RawChid> Wiki is trouwens een Hawaiiaans voor snel.
<RawChid> Het aanpassen van pagina's wordt gedaan in een vereenvoudige opmaaktaal of in een zogenaamde WYSIWYG-editor.
<RawChid> Hier zal ik later wat meer over vertellen
<RawChid> Wiki's zijn onder andere handig voor websites van een gemeenschap, intranet of kennisbeheer binnen organisaties.
<RawChid> Zoals je merkt kun je een wiki voor veel verschillende doeleinden gebruiken.
<RawChid> Daarom kun je wiki-software tegenwoordig in allerlei soorten en maten vinden.
<RawChid> Sommige zijn erg specifiek gericht op 1 bepaald doel, andere weer wat algemener in gebruik.
<RawChid> De syntax (of wiki-taal) kan ook verschillen per wiki-software. Maar meestal zijn ze in grote lijnen hetzelfde.
<RawChid> == MoinMoin ==
<RawChid> Ik zal deze workshop vaker spreken over "onze wiki". Hiermee bedoel ik dan de wiki op wiki.ubuntu-nl.org
<RawChid> Op wiki.ubuntu.com en onze wiki wordt er gebruik gemaakt van MoinMoin.
<RawChid> MoinMoin is een wiki-software gebouwd in Python.
<RawChid> Zoals eerder gezegd kan de syntax per wiki-software verschillen. Daarom zullen we ons vanaf nu geheel richten op MoinMoin en haar syntax.
<RawChid> Trouwens, Moinmoin is ook een Nigeriaanse gestoomde bonenpudding: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moin_moin
<RawChid> = Wiki taal =
<RawChid> Ik heb verteld dat je een wiki vaak kunt bewerken met een WYSIWYG-editor, of doormiddel van een opmaaktaal.
<RawChid> == opmaaktaal ==
<RawChid> Bij een opmaaktaal kun je bijvoorbeeld denken aan HTML.
<RawChid> Dit houdt in dat je in het bronbestand de tekst kan opmaken met codes, en in de browser zie je hoe het er daadwerkelijk uit komt te zien.
<RawChid> Een wikitaal is meestal wel een stuk simpeler dan HTML.
<RawChid> == WYSIWYG editor ==
<RawChid> WYSIWYG staat voor What You See Is What You Get (wat u ziet is wat u krijgt)
<RawChid> Als je hier een stukje tekst dikgedrukt wilt maken, selecteer je dat, en drukt op een knop of sneltoets, en je krijgt gelijk te zien hoe de tekst eruit hoort te zien.
<RawChid> Denk hierbij aan OpenOffice Writer of Word.
<RawChid> Op onze wiki kun je helaas geen gebruik maken van een WYSIWYG-editor, dus je zult met de opmaaktaal aan de slag moeten.
<RawChid> Veel basisdingen kun je terugvinden op de pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeWiki
<RawChid> hannie gaf net ook een hele handige link:  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax#TableofContents
<RawChid> Vooral in het begin heb je hier veel aan
<RawChid> == Voorbeeld ==
<RawChid> Ik heb een simpel voorbeeld gemaakt op: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/SimpelePagina
<leoquant> erkan^> is wiki gebaseerd op HTML 4.01 ?
<RawChid> Kunnen jullie deze link even openen?
<RawChid> erkan^, een wiki bewerken doe je in een opmaaktaal die een stuk simpeler is dan HTML.
<RawChid> De wiki software maakt hier uiteindelijk wel HTML van, die weer netjes door je browser weergegeven kan worden
<RawChid> Het is dus niet speciaal gebaseerd op HTML 4.01
<RawChid> Ik ga nu die opmaaktaal uitleggen
<RawChid> Dan wordt het misschien wat duidelijker
<RawChid> Hebben jullie de link die ik net gaf geopend?
<RawChid> Om te bekijken hoe de broncode van deze pagina eruit ziet kun je linksboven klikken op: Bewerken
<RawChid> Mocht je nog geen account hebben, dan is hier een screenshot van wat je zou moeten zien: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding/Les1?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=edit-wiki.png
<RawChid> Eerst zal ik het scherm uitleggen wat je te zien krijgt, en daarna ga ik in op de inhoud van de pagina (de opmaaktaal).
<RawChid> == De editor ==
<RawChid> Bovenaan zie je vier knoppen.
<RawChid> De eerste twee zijn het belangrijkst, "Wijzigingen opslaan" en "Proeflezing".
<RawChid> De eerste hoef ik hopelijk niet uit te leggen.
<RawChid> De knop "Proeflezing" is erg handig! Deze laat je zien hoe je tekst eruit komt te zien wanneer je op "Opslaan" klikt.
<RawChid> Het is belangrijk dat je met deze knop altijd je wijzigingen controleert voordat je daadwerkelijk opslaat
<RawChid> Onder die knoppen staat de editor. Dit is een tekstvak met de broncode van de betreffende wiki-pagina.
<RawChid> Is iedereen bij?
<leoquant> RawChid, 1 vraagje, kan iedereen inloggen cq bewerken?
<RawChid> Iedereen die een account heeft kan inloggen
<RawChid> Oh, ik zie dat ze deze niet mogen bewerken natuurlijk
<RawChid> Ik zal de pagina even verplaatsen zodat iedereen op bewerken kan klikken
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/SimpelePagina
<RawChid> OKe, ik ga weer verder
<RawChid> Onder de editor is een tekstveld om commentaar in te vullen. Dit veld is niet verplicht.
<RawChid> Als je problemen hebt met die pagina, open dan gewoon de screenshot.
<RawChid> Ik licht nu alleen even toe wat de knoppen enzo betekenen
<RawChid> Onder de editor is een tekstveld om commentaar in te vullen. Dit veld is niet verplicht.
<RawChid> Toch wordt het erg gewaardeerd als je hier beknopt neerzet wat je hebt veanderd. Dan is het later ook duidelijker te zien wat waar en wanneer is veranderd.
<RawChid> De opties op de volgende regel laat ik nu even buiten beschouwing.
<RawChid> Onderaan zie je een groot vlak met wat voorbeelden hoe je tekst kunt opmaken. (dikgedrukt, schuingedrukt, etc)
<RawChid> De 2 links onderaan (rood) geven je een schat aan informatie en voorbeelden hoe je tekst kunt opmaken. Vooral in het begin kun je hier veel van leren.
<RawChid> Verder is erg leerzaam om veel af te kijken. Als je bijvoorbeeld iets wilt maken, en je hebt het eerder gezien. Kopieer het stukje tekst van die pagina en pas het aan op je eigen pagina.
<RawChid> == Opmaaktaal ==
<RawChid> Nu genoeg over het scherm. Ik zal uitleggen hoe die opmaaktaal nou werkt...
<RawChid> De eerste regel begint met ## Commentaar: ...
<RawChid> Elke regel die begint met ## is commentaar en is alleen te zien in de broncode.
<RawChid> Commentaar zie je alleen als je de bron bekijkt
<RawChid> Als je de pagina zelf bekijkt in de wiki zie je deze regel dus niet.
<RawChid> Is dit duidelijk?
<RawChid> Vervolgens zie je een regel die begint met =
<RawChid> Dit is een titel (of koptekst)
<RawChid> Je kunt een koptekst maken door het tussen = =  te zetten.
<leoquant> <erkan^> betekent # (br) ?
<RawChid> Nee
<RawChid> De wiki is erg streng met spaties enzo. Let er dus op dat de regel begint met = en ook eindigt met een =.
<RawChid> Als er maar een spatie voor of achter staat zie je dat de wiki er geen titel van maakt, maar gewoon de tekst afdrukt.
<RawChid> Een stelletje pubers hebben al ontdekt hoe je de wiki wijzigt :P
<RawChid> heeft*
<RawChid> Op de volgende regel zie je: == 1.1. Een subtitel ==
<RawChid> Dit is een kop2 tekst, dus een subtitel van die andere.
<RawChid> De wiki maakt hier dan ook een iets kleiner lettertype van.
<RawChid> Vervolgens zie je nog gewone, vet- en schuingedrukte tekst.
<RawChid> Die nummers zijn niet verplicht FOAD
<RawChid> Je kunt ook automatisch een inhoudsopgave laten tonen, deze bedenkt er dan zelf nummertjes bij. Maar dat is iets voor later
<RawChid> = Aan de slag =
<RawChid> Ik denk dat het nu wel tijd wordt dat we even zelf aan de slag gaan.
<RawChid> Als je rechtsbovenin op je naam klikt, kom je op jouw homepage terecht.
<RawChid> (als het goed is)
<RawChid> Helaas is er nog een probleem met de rechten van onze wiki. Dit zorgt ervoor dat je je eigen homepage niet kunt bewerken.
<RawChid> Voor degene die zich hebben opgegeven op de lijst heb ik een verwijzing ingesteld.
<RawChid> Mensen die niet op de inschrijflijst staan kunnen even in het andere kanaal vragen aan mij of Cees om de verwijzing in te stellen.
<RawChid> Heeft iedereen rechtsboven op zijn/haar naam geklikt?
<RawChid> Als je nog geen homepage hebt, moet je daarna klikken op "Create new empty page".
<RawChid> De mensen die al eerder een pagina hebben aangemaakt kunnen gewoon op bewerken klikken.
<RawChid> 20:06:14 <+leoquant> ---- /!\ '''Edit conflict - other version:''' ---- waarom verschijnt dit soms RawChid ?
<RawChid> Als je een pagina opent om te bewerken, dan vergrendel je deze.
<RawChid> Als iemand anders de pagina dan opent. Krijgt deze een melding te zien dat de pagina vergrendeld is door gebruikt X
<RawChid> gebruiker*
<leoquant> ah ok
<RawChid> Het is wel zo netjes om dat te wachten tot de pagina weer ontgrendeld is
<RawChid> Als je dat niet doet, kan het zo zijn dat jullie beiden tegelijk iets wijzigen
<RawChid> Dan krijg je dus zulke conflicts, en is je pagina vaak verklooid om het zo maar te zeggen
<RawChid> Let ook op hoe lang deze al vergrendeld is. Als het langer dan een dag is kun je er vanuit gaan dat die andere gebruiker niet meer bezig is
<RawChid> Als je ergens op bewerkend klikt, is het dus ook handig om op annuleren te klikken als je niets ermee doet.
<RawChid> Want als je op bewerken klikt vergrendel je de pagina gelijk
<RawChid> Ik stel voor dat iedereen dus even iets op zijn/haar homepage zet
<leoquant> erkan^> het lukt neit met ##
<RawChid> Is er iemand waarbij het niet lukt?
<RawChid> Wat lukt er niet met ## ?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan?action=raw
<RawChid> Als je regel begint met ##, wordt deze niet weergegven
<RawChid> erkan^: heeft nu dus alleen commentaar
<RawChid> Je kunt al die ## weghalen
<RawChid> Is het nu duidelijk erkan^ ?
<RawChid> Oke, nu zal ik even uitleggen hoe links werken
<RawChid> Je kunt linken naar interne pagina's door ze tussen blokhaken te zetten [[ ]]
<RawChid> Zet bijv. dit in je pagina:
<RawChid> [[Rachid]] geeft een workshop
<RawChid> Is het toevoegen van een link gelukt?
<leoquant> hannie> RawChid, het kan toch ook zonder {}
<leoquant> <hannie> *[]
<RawChid> Dat kan wel als je een volledige URL invult (met http:// )
<RawChid> Dan maakt de wiki er automatisch een klikbare link van
<RawChid> Het is alleen afgeraden om volledige URL's te gebruiken wanneer je naar pagina's op onze wiki verwijst
<Cees> Of zonder [] als de link in WikiFormaat is (mix van HoofdenKleineLetters dus)
<leoquant> <erkan^> ik wil een tekst wijzigen, maar het blijft nog steeds:..........hoe komt dat?
<RawChid> De structuur van de wiki kun je vergelijken met de mappen op je computer
<RawChid> Een nieuwe pagina aanmaken kan trouwens door gewoon de URL in te typen
<RawChid> erkan^: als het ff niet lukt kun je bijv. gaan naar http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/tmp/erkan/test
<RawChid> En daar even een nieuwe pagina maken
<RawChid> Je kunt linkt ook nog een naam geven
<RawChid> Bijvoorbeeld: ik las laatst iets [[http://www.nu.nl/|op deze site]].
<RawChid> In de wiki zie je dan "op deze site" waar je op kunt klikken
<RawChid> Als je naar pagina's binnen onze wiki linkt, moet je geen volledige URL's gebruiken (http://)
<leoquant> we kunnen door
<RawChid> Als je bijvoorbeeld naar deze URL wilt linken: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam
<RawChid> Maak je [[ommunity/Documentatieteam|docu team]]
<RawChid> Maak je [[community/Documentatieteam|docu team]]
<RawChid> Die eerste had een typfoutje
<RawChid> hannie, het gaat niet fout. Maar het is minder handig.
<RawChid> Bijvoorbeeld wanneer de wiki zou verhuizen naar een ander domein, dan kloppen alle links niet meer
<RawChid> Nu even genoeg over links
<RawChid> Ik wil jullie nog even wat info meegeven
<RawChid> Elke keer als je een wijziging aan een wiki doet, doorloop je eigenlijk de volgende stappen:
<RawChid>  1. De pagina bewerken
<RawChid>  2. Commentaar invullen
<RawChid>  3. Klik op proeflezing
<RawChid>  4. Controleer de veranderingen. Zijn ze goed, ga verder naar stap 5, zo niet ga terug naar stap 1.
<RawChid>  5. Klik op "Wijzigingen opslaan"
<RawChid> Sommige wiki-pagina's zijn erg lang
<RawChid> Ze bevatten lappen tekst, en in die editor in je browser kan dat onverzichtelijk zijn
<RawChid> Daarom ben ik een grote fan van de add-on ItsAllText
<RawChid> Dit is een Firefox add-on waarmee je een teksteditor in je browser kunt openen met je favoriete tekst editor op je OS (voor mij gedit)
<RawChid> Volgens mij is er iets soortgelijks voor Chromium, maar daar ga ik nu even niet op in
<RawChid> ItsAllText kun je vinden op https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4125/   Dit is echt een aanrader!
<RawChid> Oke, we naderen nu het einde
<RawChid> Voor degenen die nog verder willen stoeien zal ik straks nog wel even rondhangen in -mwanzo
<RawChid> Ik heb alleen nog 1 verzoek
<RawChid> Bij Ubuntu NL gebruiken we de wiki ook voor agenda's en notulen
<RawChid> Ik heb hier een tekstbestand met de log van deze klas
<RawChid> Wie wil deze op de wiki plaatsen?
<RawChid> Oke FOAD
<RawChid> Ik paste het zo
<RawChid> Ik wil graag dat je de log op een nieuwe pagina zet
<RawChid> Kun je deze openen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/WikiInleiding/Log
<RawChid> Nog niet op create klikken
<RawChid> Aan de linkerkant kun je een template kiezen
<RawChid> Klik daar op LogTemplate
<RawChid> De log moet je straks pasten tussen die {{{#!irc en }}}
<RawChid> Dus onder de regel {{{#!irc
<RawChid> Hier is de log http://paste.ubuntu.com/583945/
<RawChid> Het is gelukt FOAD, chapeau!
<RawChid> Bedankt voor jullie aanwezigheid!
<leoquant> RawChid, bedankt voor je workshop. en voor de "volgers": je kunt altijd bij mwanzo terecht voor additionele vragen!
<Cees> Bedankt voor de workshop RawChid
<RawChid> Graag gedaan
<RawChid> En ik wil leoquant en Cees nog bedanken voor de ondersteuning
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-klas 2011-03-26
<FOAD> Hallo?
<FOAD> Bah.
<Cugel> Ach.
<FOAD> :(
<FOAD> Zo jammer.
<FOAD> Ik heb de hele week zitten blokken.
<Cugel> Alles omdat commandoline zijn jaarlijkse bowlinguitje heeft.
